# A fluidline lover's early Christmas!



## Sanayhs (Apr 1, 2008)

I woke up this morning, walked out of my bedroom and my roommate runs up to me: "Christmas has come early!" He then points to the couch. What should be awaiting me, you ask?






SEVEN PACKAGES.

Of course, I tear them open, leaving a bit of packaging carnage (which my kitten Lilith adored). 





HURRAY!!!





I can DEFINITELY think of worse ways to wake up!


----------



## Odette (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't see the MAC 162 brush on their website, where did you get it? 

Great haul, lovely colours, enjoy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 1, 2008)

I got it from a seller I've dealt with successfully on ebay. Dodgy, I know, but the rest of the stuff I got from him was perfect, and this is too. I believe the 162 is discontinued.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_I don't see the MAC 162 brush on their website, where did you get it? 

Great haul, lovely colours, enjoy._


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow... that looks lovely! I'm fluidline lover myself


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! I love New Weed and Nightfish.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 1, 2008)

Great items & adorable kitten


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 1, 2008)

I love your eyes two-colored eyes!  So adorable!  And those fluidlines look utterly gorgeous!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 1, 2008)

looks like you both had fun


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 1, 2008)

Lovely haul &cute cat!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish I had uppity...I love it!  Cute kitten, enjoy your fabulous haul!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I got it from a seller I've dealt with successfully on ebay. Dodgy, I know, but the rest of the stuff I got from him was perfect, and this is too. I believe the 162 is discontinued._

 

Great Haul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whats the Sellers Ebay Name?


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2008)

hahah great pics, I get so excited when my swap packages come in, it's like a really good surprise when I get home from work!! Yey! Cute kitteh....


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

Awsome haul


----------



## melliquor (Apr 2, 2008)

Love nightfish and new weed.  Great haul.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 2, 2008)

Love those pics and your kitty is just too cute!


----------



## Esme (Apr 2, 2008)

The only thing I could say is.... call it late Christmas so you can still have an early Christmas closer to December!!!!
Ha! Enjoy!!!


----------



## duckduck (Apr 2, 2008)

I LOVE fluidlines & kitties! BEST HAUL EVER :-D


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

love your stuff!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww I love your cats two different eye colors soo cute!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2008)

Enjoy it all!


----------



## bebegirl88 (Apr 4, 2008)

Who is the ebay seller???


----------



## sass000 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice haul!! Especially nightfish and new weed.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esme* 

 
_The only thing I could say is.... call it late Christmas so you can still have an early Christmas closer to December!!!!
Ha! Enjoy!!!_

 
Excellent suggestion! Though, I think I'll have to throw in some more holidays, or else start numbering my Christmases. I have a buying problem lately? My boyfriend glares at me.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_I LOVE fluidlines & kitties! BEST HAUL EVER :-D_

 
This amused me more than reasonably explicable. Heee.


My kitty would like everyone to know she appreciates their compliments.


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 19, 2008)

I think the 162 brush is a pro brush. It's a very nice brush =]


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 19, 2008)

Great haul! Your kitty looks so innocent and adorable, she's looking as though she has EATEN your MAC makeup, not sure why that came into my head..but anyway...moving on LOL. I really need to get myself some fluidlines!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 20, 2008)

Fab haul!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 20, 2008)

i love the pictures and your haul! great colors. thnaks for sharing!


----------

